# residential contract



## Larrysplow (Aug 26, 2006)

This is my first year and I could use some help.

Can someone email me a sample residential contract. I thought I would include my contract as part of my advertising flyer and put them in peoples newspaper boxes next to their mail box.

What do you guys think?

My email address is [email protected].

Thanks


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

:waving: Larry,
I emailed you what I'm using as a contract I hope you got it :salute: 

Palerider


----------



## Lawnguy1 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Hey Pale*

Is there any chance I could get a residential contract? I can give you a commercial if you would like.


----------



## DuraMaxAllison (Sep 13, 2006)

*Residential*

Hey Pale..if you could send me a copy .. i would be obliged .. purplebou


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Getting into the snow buis for my self. I would also like to get a copy of the contract. If you don't mind. I have never plowed for myself. Always worked for the other guy.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

guess I better give my Email.

[email protected]


----------



## DuraMaxAllison (Sep 13, 2006)

*Lol... Me Three*

i forgot my email... lol ..doh .:crying: .well palerider..if you can ..send it to [email protected]


----------



## hob0918 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Add me on the list too...*

Would greatly appreciate a copy of your contract to help me out writing mine.
Thanks Ed

oh yeah [email protected]


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

I have always plowed for myself. Never knew there was such a thing as residential and commercial contracts, as far as being different. I use 1 contract for both applications, put the options down and let the customer choose.
just my 2 cents on it.


----------



## NHJAKE (Aug 21, 2006)

It would be greatly appreciated if you could send me a copy of your contract. Just starting in the business for myself. [email protected]. Thanks so much!


----------



## bigredwood (Sep 13, 2006)

Palerider,
For fear of being different, can you email a sample also. Thanks in advance.

[email protected]


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd like to take a look at it myself. Im re-working my contract this year. Just like to see what other people have in theirs. [email protected] thanx


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

theres a lot of people that want res and com contracts so why dont you guys post them both up here itll help eveyone and hopefully me too


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I dont think he wants to give out his contact. I never got it :{


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Contract Offering*

Sorry Fellas,
I haven't been online for a while! :realmad: computers! I'll send to those who've asked and left emails. I think there's no reason why we can't share info, that's why we come to this site.

Pale Rider


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Contract Wishes*

wesport At this point of this posting I have passed on what I have used as contract. If you wish for me to send you the example. Send me a private message that's the 1st thing I check when I come onto Plowsite  I'm glad to help and I want to Thank Fireman Q for sharing it with me. 

Pale Rider


----------



## DuraMaxAllison (Sep 13, 2006)

*contracts*

i feel the same way ..this is a forum, that was founded i believe in the aspect and belief of sharing and using information that can be helpful to one another in the same field of interst..??

in my previous post regarding contracts i had put up a link for a standard commercial contract here in ontario..i personally use from page 5 to page 10. chk it out ..you might all be able to clip some bits out of use it as it is.

http://www.horttrades.com/displaynews.php?n=359


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

thanks Pale I received the info. Have not looked at it yet but......


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I think they should have a separate forum for contracts cause it gets talked about here quite often, I did a search here when I first started plowing and found several good contracts right at my fingertips. I eventually had a lawyer look at mine ( recommended by someone at this site, thank you ) and he tweaked it a bit and it's pretty solid. Remember, if someone really wants to sue you over a slip-in-fall, they will no matter what your contract says.

I did find that most people wouldn't share there contract cause they spent many payup on it with lawyers reviewing it and tailoring it to there type of work.

Larrysplow, after your finished putting your contract together, please feel free to send it to me and I will give some advise, I have about 20 or so that I took bits and pieces out of to develop mine, then the lawyer put the finishing touches on, I would be more then happy to help fellow snow plowers out with the info my lawyer suggested.

My e-mail address is: [email protected]

Take Care


----------



## Grassguru32 (Oct 24, 2005)

could you send me copy [email protected]


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Grassguru, where you located in MI buddy ??


----------



## Grassguru32 (Oct 24, 2005)

Redford MI


----------



## Grassguru32 (Oct 24, 2005)

Eyesell said:


> Grassguru, where you located in MI buddy ??


 Where you located at and can you send me a copy of that contract please. [email protected]


----------



## nateman (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi, Im new to this site and im just starting to get into snow plowing. If u could send me a copy of a res. contract it would be appreciated [email protected]


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Grassguru32 said:


> Redford MI


Hey listen how full is your route? Might be able to send some drives in Grosse Pointe. Interested? Pm me.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Could you send me one to thanks

[email protected]


----------



## TheLawnShark (Aug 23, 2006)

PaleRider said:


> wesport At this point of this posting I have passed on what I have used as contract. If you wish for me to send you the example. Send me a private message that's the 1st thing I check when I come onto Plowsite  I'm glad to help and I want to Thank Fireman Q for sharing it with me.
> 
> Pale Rider


I tried to PM but system won't let me. If possible and not too much trouble could you send me a copy of your contracts. I'm leaning towards residential but will be doing commercial within the next 2 yrs.

Thx
Don
[email protected]


----------



## Bostonsnow (Nov 3, 2007)

Can I have a copy too please? Thanks!!!


----------



## LogansLawnCare (Aug 3, 2007)

Me too. I'm not able to PM ( guess I don't have enough posts yet).

Thanks

Eric

[email protected]


----------



## Leisure Time LC (Jul 1, 2007)

can I have one to

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## grasscutter07 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Contract*

could you please send me a copy of the snow plow contract

[email protected]


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

could u send it to new to: [email protected]


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I guess i can use a res contract also. [email protected]


----------

